# Hi mom...I was bored!



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

**sigh**

Another bed bites the dust.:frusty:

(I did laugh, though...look at all the foam stuck to him and scattered about...lol)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jean, LOL, that Riley really is a handful isn't he?


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

ound:Ohhhh boy...don't ya know it! Love every minute of it!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh heavens - thank you for the good ound:! What a face on that boy! Even with all that mess I could not be mad at such a happy, adorable face.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Jean, I am starting to wonder if the name Riley = Crazy dog. Mine was and still is a maniac always looking for ways to amuse himself. Just this morning at 2.5 years old he decides chasing the vacuum is fun but mom thinks it's very dangerous.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

he looks so PROUD of himself too!!

joe


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL! What a cutie!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's so cute and you can't be mad at that face. Kodi did that to the bed also.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Oh what a cutie. Lilly did that to her old bed. It must be a hav thing.ound:*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How funny! He actually looks very proud of his "creation"!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ooh, he's a little devil. He stands there looking at you, saying, "who me, I didn't do it." Hysterical -- but only because it's in your house, not mine. ound:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I better put Max and Bessie's beds away before you get here! See you later.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Boy - I would have like to see that on video...lolololo
Looks like he has had it with the expen!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That is so funny.....because Cicero didn't do it. ound: He has that look like, "Finished that....NEXT."


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Hilarious! He's such a stinkin' cutie!!! You can't get mad at these little pranksters can you?!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I say----good thing he's cute and at your house!ound:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

LMAO!

Yes, Paula...hide anything made of foam! We are on our way! (and bringing the camera, too) hoto:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I have seen that same expression on Casper....you are probably going to have your hands full with Riley all boy...they are just sooo cute what can you do are say?


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

He is so cute...you have to laugh!!ound:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

What a little stinker! I love his innocent and quizzical expression, he totally doesnt feel like he did anything bad. Adorable.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

He does look proud!!! I remember coming home to once to 3 shredded and pulverized pee pads...there was a fine cotton dust over everything including, my 4 month old Cash and my 14 month old Jasper...It looked like they had just had a pillow fight... the "bad boys" I was saying really held no weight with all the laughing I was doing.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh, he has such a cute face.....but what a little stinker!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

He looks like he is saying, "Look what I've done with the place". :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You just reminded me of my first dog as an adult. My poodle Andy was terrible when we left him alone. One day we came home to our living room carpet (moss green) covered in white, wall to wall. It looked like it snowed in the house, but it was the middle of July. In those days I had a bench in the living room with toss pillows purposefully placed as a design element. The pillows had feathers and dear Andy grabbed a corner, shook his head for heaven knows how long till it exploded. Apparently when the feathers were flying he either inhaled or ingested some, which made him uke:

It took every feminine wile I had, and a home made gate to the living room to keep his head off the chopping block (as it were).


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, that's hysterical!!!!!!! ound: And as everyone has said, only because it's YOUR place, not mine! lol What a face! Riley is too darn cute for your own good, you do know that, don't you?? :suspicious: ound:


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

He is so cute - you just can't be mad at him...

My to do list... foam bed, CHECK!


----------

